# Canning Meat?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I read you should start with fresh meat.I don't know where to find fresh meat around here.

I did get a lot of good info from the County Extention office though.

How do you can meat?Also how to make chili and meat soups would be nice to know.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I precook the meat in a pressure cooker. Then load the meat in pieces that will fit a jar- into the jars and add some of the liquid from the cooking. Add 1 tsp of salt per qt jar and pressure can it in a pressure canner for 90 minutes at 10 lbs pressure.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> I precook the meat in a pressure cooker. Then load the meat in pieces that will fit a jar- into the jars and add some of the liquid from the cooking. Add 1 tsp of salt per qt jar and pressure can it in a pressure canner for 90 minutes at 10 lbs pressure.


Thanks,I just started canning last month.

What kind of meat do you can? I know theres fresh meat around here,but they want big money for it.I try to buy on sale,and of course the meats they put on sale is far from fresh.

I only use beef,chicken.Hubby won't eat pork every sine his parents fed him Arnald his pet pig 50 years ago.After he was done rating,they ask him how Arnald tasted.


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

I buy whatever they have at the grocery store. Ground beef, chicken thighs, breasts, beef roast, corned beef, brisket, pork roast, pork chops, skirt steak, ham, sausage, .... whatever I can get at a good price.

The only thing I don't can (off the top of my head) is chicken drumsticks. Too much bone, not enough meat to bother.

And I also can the meat that is the managers special.... not the top fresh stuff, but perfectly fine to eat or can. Never had any problems or complaints.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Meerkat, I'm wondering if when you say "fresh meat" that you think it can't be frozen? Buying frozen meat for canning is fine and often much cheaper. Turkey is a great example. We buy 4 or 5 turkeys just before Thanksgiving when they are on sale, then thaw them out and can them after the holiday season.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks,I just started canning last month.
> 
> What kind of meat do you can? I know theres fresh meat around here,but they want big money for it.I try to buy on sale,and of course the meats they put on sale is far from fresh.
> 
> I only use beef,chicken.Hubby won't eat pork every sine his parents fed him Arnald his pet pig 50 years ago.After he was done rating,they ask him how Arnald tasted.


Didn't they know you *never* name an animal you're planning to eat?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks,I just started canning last month.
> 
> What kind of meat do you can? I know theres fresh meat around here,but they want big money for it.I try to buy on sale,and of course the meats they put on sale is far from fresh.
> 
> I only use beef,chicken.Hubby won't eat pork every sine his parents fed him Arnald his pet pig 50 years ago.After he was done rating,they ask him how Arnald tasted.


Hi Meerkat, you just got me to chuckling over the pigs, I named ours Baco and Bits........they were delicious. Big diff. was, I was an adult and knew the reason for the pigs, poor little kid didn't understand that.....


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

> What kind of meat do you can? I know theres fresh meat around here,but they want big money for it.I try to buy on sale,and of course the meats they put on sale is far from fresh.


Well darlin you can can absolutely anything in the meat area.. even fish. When we had a cat I often would send the kids out to catch some sucker fish, I'd pressure can it (bones just disappear that way) and can it in appropriate sized jars. I've also canned beef cubes, slices and ground, whole chickens minus the bones.. and skin..., turkey deboned and de skinned (great to do this after tgiving and xmas when the turkeys go on ridiculous sales.. I used to go in and buy 10 or 12 of em and spend the next day cooking and canning it). I also made huge batches of turkey, chicken or ham and bean soup (the ham was a left over from a meal of baked ham, not enough for another meal- and it was all in small pieces.. perfect for a great northern bean soup) and canned those. (always can soup as long as the longest item in the soup needs to be canned if it was by itself in the jar. If its meat.. any kind of meat.. 90 mins. You can can the juices left after cooking the meats also. Makes elixer for the gods!!! and great soup/gravy bases. Can't get better than that!


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

Get yourself the Ball Blue Book fo canning and read on canning meat. I take advantage of any sales to stock up on meat, put it in the freezer and then can it later when I have time.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thumbs up on the Ball Blue Book. We've never had a question it didn't answer. We got chicken breasts at Sam's Club and canned those. 2 packs got us (I think) six quarts. They turned out just fine.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a good site as well as the ability to download free the USDA Guide to Home Canning. All excellent basics in it National Center for Home Food Preservation | USDA Publications


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

neldarez said:


> Hi Meerkat, you just got me to chuckling over the pigs, I named ours Baco and Bits........they were delicious. QUOTE]
> 
> We named ours "Lord Bacon" and "Sir Hamlet"!
> 
> I've canned about any kind of meat you can fit in a jar, and I've used fresh or frozen. I've pre-cooked the meat and I've also just shoved raw stew chunks in a jar and canned them. It'll be a handy thing to know how to do if TSHTF.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Fresh meat??*



Meerkat said:


> I read you should start with fresh meat.I don't know where to find fresh meat around here.
> 
> I did get a lot of good info from the County Extention office though.
> 
> How do you can meat?Also how to make chili and meat soups would be nice to know.


When I read this, I wondered what kind of meat you currently eat? I am not trying to be sarcastic or cruel, but fresh meat is the meat that you buy at the grocery store that is not frozen. I am trying to understand what you mean when you say fresh meat?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Store in next town to my west is selling boneless chuck roast for $1.99/lb for next two days. I'm going to stock up and can, can, can.


----------



## RetroMan (Jun 16, 2011)

Spouse and I have been canning meats for a while. We use the raw pack method, processing in a pressure canner will cook it more than enough.

Ground beef never comes out with any texture, it more like "liquid meat" this while having flavor is visually revolting so tread carefully.

We've had the best results canning beef and pork. Canned pork makes for an unbelievably good, fast pulled pork dinner or sandwiches. :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

RetroMan said:


> Ground beef never comes out with any texture, it more like "liquid meat" this while having flavor is visually revolting so tread carefully.


add bulk & stiffen it with rice &/or bread crumbs? that's what we do :dunno:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> Didn't they know you *never* name an animal you're planning to eat?


We used to name our pigs....Ham, Bacon, Breakfast, etc.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

yOU'RE GROUND MEAT WONT COME OUT SOFT LIKE THAT IF YA COOK IT FORST. jUST BROWN IT AND COOK TILL THERES NO RED.. then CAN IT.
ooPS Sorry bout the caps


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I'm now a pro at meat canning...:2thumb: You all remember how scared I was of the pressure canner, well, I've now canned hamburger first ( turned out good but I should have packed more in) and now I canned roast. Opened a jar for dinner tonight so I could see what it's like, so tender it fell apart..........I can't tell you how pleased I am that I finally did it! :beercheer: Now I'm showing friends how and today I bought boneless chicken breast on sale and I'm going to can that.......All because you folks told me how and encouraged me............thanks:congrat:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> add bulk & stiffen it with rice &/or bread crumbs? that's what we do :dunno:


what a great idea........ummm, do you cook the rice first?? :dunno:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for all this good info.I don't know where I heard about the fresh meat,but glad i don't have to use it.

LOl about Arnald.It was hubbys pet for a coupel years,followed him everywhere and talked to him'in pig latin of course'.

He said it would'nt have hurt more if they fed him his dog.

I'll try the meat next month,soon as I get over the heat wave.

Maybe hubby will get a deer for us when huntign season starts up again.He hunted as a young man,so he knows how to clean one.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks,I just started canning last month.
> 
> What kind of meat do you can? I know theres fresh meat around here,but they want big money for it.I try to buy on sale,and of course the meats they put on sale is far from fresh.
> 
> I only use beef,chicken.Hubby won't eat pork every sine his parents fed him Arnald his pet pig 50 years ago.After he was done rating,they ask him how Arnald tasted.


By "fresh" they don't mean freshly killed, Meerkat, they mean raw, unfrozen, and not beginning to turn. If you do not raise your own, you can still process grocery store meat as it comes on sale, etc., so long as it's not past it's "sell by" date. Meat that is beginning to turn isn't made any better by canning it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

I found the Ball canning book in PDF here

http://www.sendspace.com/file/yrpb79


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok my question is can you can deer burgers just like you do groung beef burgers? I,m really new at canning meat too.My grandkids like the deer burgers, just want to do it right.:dunno:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I doubt there is enough fat in the venison (deer meat) to hold the patties together. The slaughter houses usually add beef fat to it to help moisten it up and to hold the ground product together


----------



## jeffreyclay (Jun 17, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Store in next town to my west is selling boneless chuck roast for $1.99/lb for next two days. I'm going to stock up and can, can, can.


I've bought that cut a few times for canning. I have the butcher slice most of it into steaks and the tail section that has the gristle in it gets ground several times for great burger. I grill the steaks till rare and the beef patties till medium. I'll slice the steaks to fit into the jars and stack the patties. Add broth and pressure cook 90 minutes at 10-11 lbs. That's a real bargain for beef!:2thumb:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I just got finished canning some pork and beef. Canned some chicken last week.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ridgerunner said:


> I found the Ball canning book in PDF here
> 
> Download Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


Library called today to tell me the book I ordred came in,forgot the name of it,but will let yall know when I get it.One of yall suggsted the book.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I canned my first chicken today. If I can get this to work, here is a pic of my chicken and beef from a couple of days ago! I have mastered the pressure canner........:2thumb: I made a picture in my gallery but don't know how to get it out here..........grrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,drat, thought maybe I had figured it out, but nopers....


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

neldarez said:


>


you got it to work!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

what kind of jars are those?


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

those are cutejars!

What brand are they!

(and good job! Looks wonderful!)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neldarez said:


>


 Looks good,did you dry pack it or use liquid too?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Meerkat,

Take a look at some of the meat canning videos on You Tube. We found some great ones on the subject. We also found some on canning butter as well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Meerkat,
> 
> Take a look at some of the meat canning videos on You Tube. We found some great ones on the subject. We also found some on canning butter as well.


 Sonny Boy,I can't even take a look at the majority of web pages without a light show and bump off.Last time webtv could watch a video was 8years ago.

But thanks for info.Library is usaully busy with waiting in line to get on puters. Guess gov has'nt bought them illegals a puter yet to go with their free cell phones................Ridning off on my pony named 'One Trick'.

:kiss:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Sonny Boy,I can't even take a look at the majority of web pages without a light show and bump off.Last time webtv could watch a video was 8years ago.
> 
> But thanks for info.Library is usaully busy with waiting in line to get on puters. Guess gov has'nt bought them illegals a puter yet to go with their free cell phones................Ridning off on my pony named 'One Trick'.
> 
> :kiss:


Thanks for the kiss sweetie


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Looks good,did you dry pack it or use liquid too?


thanks! I dry packed them and I hate to say that the jars are walmarts mainstay pints. ONLY after I had bought them did I see on the bottom of the box that they were made in China..........

It was so fun canning the chicken that Thursday a lady friend from church is coming over so I can show her how - because my friends on the forum taught me!!!! yay.........I get kinda giddy with excitement sometimes...lol


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> you got it to work!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


thanks to you!! :kiss:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

You pressure canned the meat? I taught my wonder woman daughter in law about canning, bought her a pressure canner and she spent the entire weekend learning more and canning up a storm. I'm so proud of her. My son sure knows how to pick em. I love canning meat myself. Have done it for years. It SO intensifies the flavor. It's tastes wonderful!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Thanks for the kiss sweetie


Your welcome.Just because we disagree on some things don't mean we can't still care about each other.

Contrary to popular opinion,I carte about all people.Just protective of my own.

Meat is my next project.Soon as we can buy enough to make a couple canners full.

I read you first cook it to 160 for beef and 165 for chicken.What do yall say?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how to can. I've been stocking up on 12 oz cans of canned chicken. You could use it in chili or hamburger helper. You can get them for $1.98 at Wal-Mart. I plan on having 150 of them.


----------

